# Louis Vuitton WTF - Purse or Shoe?



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2008)

Check out this Ebay auction


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 1, 2008)

Purse....too weird. Imma have to pass on it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 1, 2008)

That's pretty fugly but it'll make a good conversation piece. LOL!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 1, 2008)

Its fake!! It doesn't even have the right monogram on it. Lol... Its one ugly piece of crap!!!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 1, 2008)

so fake its disgusting....


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

I've seen this type of bag before, but never an LV patterned one. I think they're ugly, lol


----------



## ticki (Apr 1, 2008)

purse? shoe? i call it the poo.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 1, 2008)

That is ugly!


----------



## monniej (Apr 1, 2008)

that's really bad! lol~


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh god that's hideous! I wonder if anybody actually carries this fake crap?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 1, 2008)

that is yuck


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've seen this type of bag before, but never an LV patterned one. I think they're ugly, lol I saw these on ebags.com:











LOL!


----------



## aney (Apr 4, 2008)

ugly little thing! yuck


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 14, 2008)

It's obviously a fake


----------



## Leony (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG haha


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2008)

WTH, haha... "Today, I feel like wearing my boot-bag to work" Hookay. Those are just effin' fug.


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

obviously a fake....LV will never produce such thing as that!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2008)

lol yeah, really fake, but I wouldn't put it past LV to produce something like that....they've put out some really ugly bags before.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 10, 2008)

How tacky


----------



## cookarikappou (Jul 14, 2008)

hahahaha!!! that's a trash,,, it looks so funny... it's a purse with built-in deadly weapon for self defense... hahahaha


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 14, 2008)

eww that's so wrong!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 24, 2008)

im tempted to buy like 2 of them and put them on my feet just to see the reactions i would get.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 25, 2008)

Errr NO.


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

woahhh.. the things i can do with that. haha


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Mar 31, 2010)

at 1st when i saw the post i was like i have LV bags and shoes then saw the pic and wow that is just plain weird.


----------

